# Missing Portuguese Boy



## BorderFox (Jun 21, 2003)

The police in the UK are concerned for the whereabouts of a young Portuguese boy. Last seen in North London on Sat 19th May, a police spokesman stated that when he went missing he was wearing a red football jersey with 7 on the back of it. Please be vigilant.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Hmmm bit sick considering there is a little girl missing in Portugal right now...


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Blade_76 said:


> Hmmm bit sick considering there is a little girl missing in Portugal right now...


That's the whole point of 'the joke'.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

WozzaTT said:


> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm bit sick considering there is a little girl missing in Portugal right now...
> ...


Is it? I thought it was due to the fact Ronaldo didnt turn up to the cup final? Either way, still bad timing...


----------

